# Looking for advise and help



## Smiley_V (Nov 2, 2010)

So I'm not new to music but I feel that I still need someone with a little more experience to help me improve my music and/or style. I mainly do Trance/techno but I wanted to try and mix hard-style with classical (stupid idea I know XD) but I feel I can make it sound good.

I just need a few tips here and there. 

Also, I'm currently trying to get out from the magical No one is listening to my music hole. Anyone know how to do that, it would mean a lot  

Peace


----------



## RedReynart (Nov 3, 2010)

XD welcome to my boat grab a paddle...

Seriously I am a music composer and producer here on fa and I started out writing classical music. Over time I found out that the furries didn't care to much for classical and then started experimenting with techno. I did my fair bit of research and slowly phased into techno. Most of my 1st songs ever writen and recorded is a blend of both classical and techno. 

I noticed that I have a unique style and its very close to house than any other genre. I done some trance/ hardcore/ and even Acid house. I play around alot to see what they rave more on (lol rave) 

So far I have a growing fan base but im still no where as big as other artists on fa that surprisingly have only joined fa in the recent year  ... (I been here for a bit more than 4 years) 

Geting out of the hole as you say, is something I have been trying to do myself for a long time and it really is bad when you don't know any one who knows anyone.. like someone good with Plubic relations and geting the word out.. All you can do is rely on your "fans" to help promote but they rather just hear your music XD ...

The music buissness for furries is very much a DIY (do it yourself) ordeal. In where you have to pretty much promote, advertise, plublish, and distribute yourself. Im currently looking into ways of this =/ it sucks for I just like creating music.. But that is just the way it is if you were to keep in the furry buissness. Otherwise....

Try the real world... XD yeah there all mudane but hey, check out your local clubs and try out for gigs, make a few flyers to post here and there. advertise your gigs on your blogs or what ever. tell your friends and family or what ever and go from there... 

And even so XD I still keet things furry for you can get gigs at conventions like I did  I was the opening DJ for MFM and performed in RCFMs varity show this year. So that is a way to promote yourself. after the show get a table at the artist alley so you can sell a few CD's and what ever else. 

XD though Im still quite small as a musician I been pushing my self more and more for noone hits big over night ... =) I hope that I was a help as well as an inspiration.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 6, 2010)

user/ghda was always an inspiration when I was doing hardstyle. But, I think everyone still listens to user/Renard_v. He is pretty swell at what he does. If you could get in contact with one of them,,,,


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, a few tips could be:

Introduce one of the two styles, and then combine the other a little more into the song.

Get some orchestral harmony while you have a beat with some hard-style.

If you need inspiration for combining classical with a relatively intense genre, people have done it; symphonic black metal. 

Here's a link to a demo of some game, with the intro only to Dimmu Borgir's "Blood Hunger Doctrine." You can see how the two genres, classical/orchestra music and black metal, "help each other out" by having both the strings and the guitar harmonizing with each other while the drums provide a beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=975Zw8BJ3Vg


----------



## Phirae (Nov 26, 2010)

If you're going to mix classical and hardstyle, don't stick to just using violins.
If you ask me, try using some brass, along with flutes and a cello.
Maybe a violin, but I don't think it would suit the style too much.

Just a thought


----------



## Cam (Nov 26, 2010)

Your probably gonna have to lay some effects on the classical ends of the music. Because its gonna be very hard to combine a classical, easy listening track to a hard, thumpy, bassy hardstyle track.

Contrary to phirae's post, you're probably gonna have the most luck with experimenting with the string section of an orchestra. Although some brass sections may fit if your expirienced enough, anything in the wind section will most likely end up getting cut out, because they are there basically to help bring the easy listening factor of classical music.

Stick heavy with the strings (violin, violas, cellos, etc, etc) and make sure you dont make rhythmic glitches, because classical songs tend to stray from the normal 4/4 count that hardstyle uses


----------

